# Review of Ocean Tower Two Bedroom by Hilton Grand Vacations in Waikoloa Hawaii



## Clifbell (Oct 9, 2021)

Located in the Waikoloa area on the big island of Hawaii (20 minutes north of the Kailua-Kona airport) is where you will find the amazing Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations timeshare. The property is extensive and feature two pool areas plus easy access to the Hilton Waikoloa pools, jacuzzi's, restaurants, etc... It has the best of both.  Having a timeshare with all its features and benefits plus a world class hotel within walking distance.

This location is ideal for viewing ocean sunsets and walking along the ocean. There was a fitness center, and all the other amenities that you expect from a high end timeshare. Staff was great.

Review of Ocean Tower Two Bedroom by Hilton Grand Vacations in Waikoloa Hawaii

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## Harry (Oct 10, 2021)

Apparently the review was “Resort View” which does not seem to be a bad use of points if Waikoloa Hilton is a priority. However, I believe Kings Land or Bay Club would be a better option.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the video of the Two Bedroom Penthouse Resort View (Unit Code: 2PH). 

For others, here are some screen captures from the Ocean Tower Sales brochure 
​

​

​

​

​​


----------



## ocdb8r (Oct 10, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> For others, here are some screen captures from the Ocean Tower Sales brochure



Is there any chance this whole brochure is available somewhere?


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 10, 2021)

ocdb8r said:


> Is there any chance this whole brochure is available somewhere?



See post #53 in this thread









						Ocean Tower inventory is loaded for 2019 reservations
					

I would only consider staying here is I chose to NOT get a car.  Parking is $$ charged, and it a hike from this building, although I AFAIK they are going to build a drive, so you can drive up and check in, unload, and then park or valet your car.   None of the other 3 Waikoloa resort charge for...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## ocdb8r (Oct 10, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> See post #53 in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx!!!


----------



## GregT (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, I was able to get a peak at one of the models on a previous trip and happy to see your review and to know about the channel.  Thanks again and hopefully I can make a trip one to the Ocean Tower one of these years!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Clifbell (Oct 10, 2021)

Just an FYI, I was given an upgrade from a one bedroom to the two bedroom as part of an upgrade... My real cost for this two bedroom was 3400 points.  But for the video I used the Points it would have cost.

I agree with the people who say Bay Club or King's Land is a better point value.  FYI, I updated my resale purchase to developer credits for $25K.  My total cost to go from Elite to Elite Plus for $30K or $3/point.... While that was still more than buying resale, I believe over a 5 year period, the upgrades will make it cheaper than buying resale based on my calculations.  One of the reason I also upgraded was to hopefully benefit from Diamond International's purchase although I have no hard facts for this decision.  I also got 12,000 bonus credits for the upgrade (I valued that at $4k).  The upgrade i just received was worth $3K as a best guess (9K point difference).  As a result of this, my upgrade really was $20K not the $27 (including closing costs).


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2021)

excellent video and review


----------



## AugustHills (Oct 12, 2021)

I am curious if anyone knows about the 2BP room at Ocean Tower. Not included in any of the brochures. The description online says partial ocean view, but the points don’t seem to align with other partial ocean views. Any insight?


----------



## Clifbell (Oct 13, 2021)

AugustHills said:


> I am curious if anyone knows about the 2BP room at Ocean Tower. Not included in any of the brochures. The description online says partial ocean view, but the points don’t seem to align with other partial ocean views. Any insight?
> 
> View attachment 40921


The two bedroom premier has the dimensions  (1025 sqft).  I've attached the details from the website... I am wondering if it was mislabeled....  The plus units are all 877 sqft... But you are correct it is not listed... There is a partial ocean view 2 bedroom plus but it is not 1025 sqft and has a different code (also attached)


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 13, 2021)

There are additional rooms types/point requirements via the online reservation system compared to the HGVC point chart.

Perhaps HGVC added room types with different point requirements when they started selling the Makai Wing.
The older sales brochure only showed the rooms types and point requirements for the Mauka Wing.
Hopefully someone will share an updated sales brochure.


----------



## Clifbell (Oct 13, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> There are additional rooms types/point requirements via the online reservation system compared to the HGVC point chart.
> 
> Perhaps HGVC added room types with different point requirements when they started selling the Makai Wing.
> The older sales brochure only showed the rooms types and point requirements for the Mauka Wing.
> Hopefully someone will share an updated sales brochure.


There is a lot of building going on at the property... It is possible they are about to release a new section.


----------



## dave1979 (Mar 8, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> I agree with the people who say Bay Club or King's Land is a better point value.


Hi,
I am going there in August with my wife and 4 kids on a presentation marketing package. Our reservation shows the "2BD PENTHOUSE PREMIER - OCEAN VIEW", not sure we will actually get that exact room type, but for discounted package, would you stay it is nicer to stay at the Ocean Tower or the Bay Club or King's Land?
Thanks,


----------



## Clifbell (Mar 8, 2022)

dave1979 said:


> Hi,
> I am going there in August with my wife and 4 kids on a presentation marketing package. Our reservation shows the "2BD PENTHOUSE PREMIER - OCEAN VIEW", not sure we will actually get that exact room type, but for discounted package, would you stay it is nicer to stay at the Ocean Tower or the Bay Club or King's Land?
> Thanks,


If you want the ocean view, then stay at Ocean Tower...When I was there, the only sales office was at King's Land... I like King's land best because of the pools and you can take a free shuttle to Ocean Tower (it runs every 20-30 minutes.. Assuming you have a car, so be aware there is a $40/day (from memory) parking fee plus a $20/day resort fee  at Ocean Tower and there are no grills.... Parking is free at Kingsland and plenty of grills.   The plus for Bay Club is the room sizes are bigger.

Let me know if there is more you would like to know


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 8, 2022)

dave1979 said:


> Hi,
> I am going there in August with my wife and 4 kids on a presentation marketing package. Our reservation shows the "2BD PENTHOUSE PREMIER - OCEAN VIEW", not sure we will actually get that exact room type, but for discounted package, would you stay it is nicer to stay at the Ocean Tower or the Bay Club or King's Land?
> Thanks,



The only resort with an ocean view is the Ocean tower.  While Kings Land is my overall favorite location on the Big Island, we also enjoyed our time in the Ocean Tower.  We had a low room near the back, but could still see the ocean across the golf course.  

If i recall correctly the presentation packages are only valid at certain locations, and I don't think Bay Club is a possibility.


----------



## brp (Mar 8, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> Parking is free at Kingsland and plenty of grills.



Also, Kingsland (and Kohala Suites) get free parking down at the Hilton as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Mar 8, 2022)

brp said:


> Also, Kingsland (and Kohala Suites) get free parking down at the Hilton as well.



Do you mean free parking on HWV parking lot? https://goo.gl/maps/f2ZWRUJypki9nN4M9

If so, that's very convenient. Pretty weird Ocean Tower guests have to pay for it.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Do you mean free parking on HWV parking lot? https://goo.gl/maps/f2ZWRUJypki9nN4M9
> 
> If so, that's very convenient. Pretty weird Ocean Tower guests have to pay for it.


If you mean free parking at the Hilton hotel property where Ocean Tower is located, no.  The free par,parking, is at the Bay Club, Kohala Suites and Kings Land.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2022)

brp said:


> Also, Kingsland (and Kohala Suites) get free parking down at the Hilton as well.
> 
> Cheers.


Are you sure about that?  From everything I've heard and read everyone pays for parking at the Hilton.


----------



## brp (Mar 8, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Do you mean free parking on HWV parking lot? https://goo.gl/maps/f2ZWRUJypki9nN4M9
> 
> If so, that's very convenient. Pretty weird Ocean Tower guests have to pay for it.






Luanne said:


> If you mean free parking at the Hilton hotel property where Ocean Tower is located, no.  The free par,parking, is at the Bay Club, Kohala Suites and Kings Land.





Luanne said:


> Are you sure about that?  From everything I've heard and read everyone pays for parking at the Hilton.



When we've stayed at Kohala and Kingsland, in addition to the aforementioned access to the HWV pools and such, we've gotten free self-park. Get a ticket, bring it to the valet stand and they validate it. As recently as last November and every time before. Unless something has recently changed.

Not that I can find it documented on the Kingsland site easily, but we've been given this every time, as I said. The same little paper ticket that works for access and towels has worked with the valet folks.

Cheers.


----------



## holdaer (Mar 8, 2022)

@brp, you are correct.  We stayed at Kings' Land last summer May 2021 and we had our parking ticket validated at the Hilton front desk.  Unless something changed recently, parking at HWV is free when staying at Kings' Land.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2022)

brp said:


> When we've stayed at Kohala and Kingsland, in addition to the aforementioned access to the HWV pools and such, we've gotten free self-park. Get a ticket, bring it to the valet stand and they validate it. As recently as last November and every time before. Unless something has recently changed.
> 
> Not that I can find it documented on the Kingsland site easily, but we've been given this every time, as I said. The same little paper ticket that works for access and towels has worked with the valet folks.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the info.  Does seem strange then that those who are actually staying on the property have to pay for parking, but those who aren't don't have to pay.


----------



## brp (Mar 8, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Thanks for the info.  Does seem strange then that those who are actually staying on the property have to pay for parking, but those who aren't don't have to pay.



I was actually thinking that. I guess KL and Kohala pay for it in their MFs...and Ocean Tower doesn't...does seem odd.

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2022)

brp said:


> I was actually thinking that. I guess KL and Kohala pay for it in their MFs...and Ocean Tower doesn't...does seem odd.
> 
> Cheers.


And maybe it's also because those who are staying at Ocean Tower have their cars their full time, while the others don't.  I'm trying to remember when we'd gone to use the Hilton Spa for massages if we got our parking validated.  I'm pretty sure we used valet parking, but it's been so long ago I don't remember.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 19, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> Located in the Waikoloa area on the big island of Hawaii (20 minutes north of the Kailua-Kona airport) is where you will find the amazing Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations timeshare. The property is extensive and feature two pool areas plus easy access to the Hilton Waikoloa pools, jacuzzi's, restaurants, etc... It has the best of both.  Having a timeshare with all its features and benefits plus a world class hotel within walking distance.
> 
> This location is ideal for viewing ocean sunsets and walking along the ocean. There was a fitness center, and all the other amenities that you expect from a high end timeshare. Staff was great.
> 
> ...



Ugh.... all of your Waikoloa videos are giving me Hilton add-on-itis. I DON'T NEED ANYMORE DAMN TIMESHARES!

Seriously though..... it's that stupid $79 booking fee that's preventing me from pulling the trigger on a nice Platinum Elara contract. I cancel/rebook too much. Like I seriously probably spend an extra $200 a year on those $19 Club Wyndham reservation fees, then have to subject myself to "60 minute" owner updates where I'm always being told how much I'm apparently "missing out" by being resale only in order to get my wasted $$ back. . Why can't I make my descisions and stick with them? At least I've made a game out of it (how quickly I can get the sales person to give up on me). My personal best is 11 minutes.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 20, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Ugh.... all of your Waikoloa videos are giving me Hilton add-on-itis. I DON'T NEED ANYMORE DAMN TIMESHARES!
> 
> Seriously though..... it's that stupid $79 booking fee that's preventing me from pulling the trigger on a nice Platinum Elara contract. I cancel/rebook too much. Like I seriously probably spend an extra $200 a year on those $19 Club Wyndham reservation fees, then have to subject myself to "60 minute" owner updates where I'm always being told how much I'm apparently "missing out" by being resale only in order to get my wasted $$ back. . Why can't I make my descisions and stick with them? At least I've made a game out of it (how quickly I can get the sales person to give up on me). My personal best is 11 minutes.



As long as you are changing your reservation by 61 days, you can change all you want, shorten, lengthen or even change resorts! The fee to book online is only $59.


----------



## GMan82 (Mar 20, 2022)

What about switching one of your resales for a Hilton Club resale? You get the all-inclusive resy fee then.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 20, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> then have to subject myself to "60 minute" owner updates where I'm always being told how much I'm apparently "missing out" by being resale only in order to get my wasted $$ back.


There isn’t a requirement to attend.    It is an easy NO to concierge.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 20, 2022)

GMan82 said:


> What about switching one of your resales for a Hilton Club resale? You get the all-inclusive resy fee then.


Need to calculate the difference in reservation fees vs the increased acquisition and maintenance fees at Hilton Clubs. A lower cost Vegas deed might work out cheaper. It might also be more cost effective to use HC points at HC properties.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## GMan82 (Mar 20, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> Need to calculate the difference in reservation fees vs the increased acquisition and maintenance fees at Hilton Clubs. A lower cost Vegas deed might work out cheaper. It might also be more cost effective to use HC points at HC properties.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


True. That poster indicated multiple deeds already, though, and West 57th so far seems very well priced. Consider an EOY resale deed to minimize buy-in and MF? After 2 reservations in the year, the increased membership cost is essentially paid for.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 20, 2022)

Is it easy to rent out excess points? My problem is that I already own more than I can possibly use myself. I rent out a lot of Wyndham Bonnet Creek reservations during it's value season in May/Dec to get rid of excess points since it's so easy to make a small profit. I could give some deeds back to Wyndham, but I don't mind doing rentals to subsidize my own vacations.


----------



## GMan82 (Mar 20, 2022)

I don’t know how easy it is to rent points out since I’ve never done so. I figure NYC points would be easier to rent out since you can undercut a lot of the nice hotels there given the location. MF of $1576 for the STP at West 57th is roughly $225/nt all-in. The hotels in that area are Le Meridien, Park Hyatt, Conrad Midtown, etc. The New York Hilton, containing the Residences and HCNY, is also in that area. Plus I assume as your guest they would gain access to the Owner Lounge, too. So to me it seems like a viable option.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Is it easy to rent out excess points? My problem is that I already own more than I can possibly use myself. I rent out a lot of Wyndham Bonnet Creek reservations during it's value season in May/Dec to get rid of excess points since it's so easy to make a small profit. I could give some deeds back to Wyndham, but I don't mind doing rentals to subsidize my own vacations.


Per the HGVC rules, you can only rent out your home week.



alwysonvac said:


> Here are the two sections in the 2019 Club Rules and 2019 Disclosure Document.
> ​_*No Commercial Use of Club by Members or Guests.* Accommodations available through the Club are for the personal use and enjoyment of Members, the Members’ immediate family, and guests personally known and acquainted with Members. The Club strictly forbids the use of the Club for commercial purposes or monetary or other consideration by Members or their guests including the use of a confirmed reservation in an Affiliated Resort for any rental, resale or other commercial use (other than an owner’s Home Week) including through the use of guest certificates. Failure to abide by this restriction may result in immediate cancellation of the applicable reservation(s) (without refund or credit), suspension of Club or Open Season reservation privileges, denial of access to any confirmed reservations, or other products or services offered through the Club and limitations on the number or type of transactions by a Member. Any lease or rental agreement for a Home Week shall be deemed to contain a provision requiring that any sums due to the Club as annual Club Dues or due to the Association as assessments must be deducted from the gross rentals and paid directly to the party for which such sums are owed._​​*Club Benefits for Members Only.*​_Membership benefits are only for the benefit of Club Members who own a vacation ownership interest at an Affiliated Resort. Members may be asked to answer security questions or otherwise verify identity prior to servicing. Members are responsible for __the activity that occurs on their account, and must keep their account access information secure. Hilton Grand Vacations has no obligation to provide services or benefits to Member guests. Reservations booked through third party exchange, travel holiday clubs or any third-party rental or exchange site not affiliated with Hilton Grand Vacations including but not limited to AirBnB, VRBO, HomeAway, eBay, Craigslist, or similar may be denied by Hilton Grand Vacations in its sole discretion. Hilton Grand Vacations is not responsible_​_for any loss, claim, demand or other injury, including, but not limited to, disclosure of private information, loss or rental proceeds, fraud, performance or non-performance of any transactions, or misapplication of funds, refunds, or credits, arising out of or related to the use of a Member account or reservation at an Affiliated Resort by any third party, including any third party rental or exchange program not affiliated with Hilton Grand Vacations, any designated or authorized user, authorized, permitted or provided access to the account by the Member, including any use rights granted through corporate, partnership, trust or other entity or organizations holding membership._​​





alwysonvac said:


> I just checked the pdf confirmation that I sent to my nephew for his stay last year and it has the following printed at the bottom.
> 
> _GUEST CERTIFICATE ACKNOWLEDGEMENT_​_I acknowledge that my guests are my immediate family and/or personally known and acquainted with me and that use of the Club for commercial purposes of Members or their guests including the use of a confirmed reservation for any rental, resale or other commercial use (other than an owner’s Home Week) is strictly forbidden. Reservations made through a commercial rental business are subject to cancellation._​_I am responsible for any damages caused by my guests during this stay._​_My guests are at least 18 years of age and will provide proof of age upon check-in to the property._​
> View attachment 17380











						How strict is HGVC is monitoring rentals?
					

The Club Reference guide seems very clear about "no commercial use of club" but there still seem to be a lot of HGVC rooms available to rent on the timeshare rental sites.  Do people have experience in renting (either as renter or rentee) HGVC stays or know of any direct action HGVC has taken in...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 20, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Per the HGVC rules, you can only rent out your home week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Marriott, Wyndham and Disney is enough for me lol. The only Hiltons I care to access are in Hawaii and Myrtle Beach anyways, which already have good Marriott and Wyndham resorts.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Harry (Mar 22, 2022)

Hilton owns enough property behind the Maura and Central Towers to provide parking. There was a problem with one of the condo owners across from the golf course regarding night headlights. This should have been resolved by now with appropriate landscaping.  The current driveway is primarily used by maintenance and construction crews. As remodeling construction continues supposedly soon in the front Makai Tower, there most likely will  be more traffic.  So, probably continued parking unconscionable fees will continue  that have to do wth an agreement between Hilton and the hotel management. This is a  problem for the sales staff since a majority question the rationale for buying at OT when the other Hilton properties up the street have free ample parking and do not enjoy waking for 10 minutes. I am sure this will be brought up at the annual meeting March 30.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 23, 2022)

Harry said:


> Hilton owns enough property behind the Maura and Central Towers to provide parking. There was a problem with one of the condo owners across from the golf course regarding night headlights. This should have been resolved by now with appropriate landscaping. The current driveway is primarily used by maintenance and construction crews. As remodeling construction continues supposedly soon in the front Makai Tower, there most likely will be more traffic. So, probably continued parking unconscionable fees will continue that have to do wth an agreement between Hilton and the hotel management. This is a problem for the sales staff since a majority question the rationale for buying at OT when the other Hilton properties up the street have free ample parking and do not enjoy waking for 10 minutes. I am sure this will be brought up at the annual meeting March 30.


@Harry do you know if there is a shuttle from the main parking that can use the service road? On my last visit there was an entrance loop under construction off the service road and I saw a van drop off people a couple of times.

I will be there in May at Bay Club and we utilize the service road to access Buddha Point and the rest of the property, so I will check out the latest construction progress.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry (Mar 28, 2022)

The shuttle most likely was being used by the sales staff to show prospective buyers the models. The resort does not like guests using that roadway. However, I used it to drop off groceries and one time when I forgot my wallet. I am going to try to attend the annual meeting on Wednesday and will report here any updated information.


----------

